# What do you feel is > *



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew always puts down stuff like "ninjas > *" or "ms natt > *". Basically in the computer world * = everything.... so he is saying whatever is greater than everything. So in this thread put down what you feel is > * ....

For me:

Windows XP > *


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Drew always puts down that "ninjas > *" or "mcdonalds > *". Basically he is saying whatever is greater than everything. So in this thread put down what you feel is > * ....
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


greater than Mac


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Andre The Giant > *


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The obvious:

PFury > *


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Peace >*
Relief workers >*
Average Joes providing so that thier families have great lives >*

--Dan


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

OH, I hate mcdonalds









but yes, ninjas > *

windows xp, Mike?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

can i be first to kiss some ass

piranha- fury>


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> The obvious:
> 
> PFury > *
> 
> ...


well you beat me by a min :rasp:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew said:


> OH, I hate mcdonalds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piranha-Fury smilies > *


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Lakers missing the playoffs after trading Shaq > *


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

stella > *


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Boobies >*


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Lakers missing the playoffs after trading Shaq > *
> [snapback]966962[/snapback]​


TOTALLY AGREE with that!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

having a girlfriend for two years> *


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Fido said:


> having a girlfriend for two years> *
> [snapback]967041[/snapback]​


LOL...

GAY


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fido said:


> having a girlfriend for two years> *
> [snapback]967041[/snapback]​


umm i guess, if you want to limit your self to one poonanay for that long then great..

slutty college girls > having a girl firend for 2 yrs


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fido I thought you liked banging married chicks. I thought you'd say something like "Banging married chicks behind your girlfriend's back > *"










BTW, two years ? you need to get yourself some new clam


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

hmmmmm ebay>noideaijustliketoninjabid

btw

samuri>ninjas


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Your all a buynch of Disgraces!
Jack Daniels! > *
Alcohol > *


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Fido I thought you liked banging married chicks. I thought you'd say something like "Banging married chicks behind your girlfriend's back > *"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


argh, she posted under my name...ok this is better...

banging sluts, whores, girlfriend's friends, girls at work, married women, under age girls, and being a player > *


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Fido I thought you liked banging married chicks. I thought you'd say something like "Banging married chicks behind your girlfriend's back > *"
> ...


ahhh - gotcha


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)




----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Your all a buynch of Disgraces!
> Jack Daniels! > *
> Alcohol > *
> [snapback]967075[/snapback]​


sshhhhhhhh i havent drank in months..the sun is coming out and im getting thirsty.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...





Liquid said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Your all a buynch of Disgraces!
> ...


Mmm, a little bit won't hurt. Just take a sip. C'mon, you aren't cool if you don't drink, you're just boring...just take little sip!










--Dan


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Fido I thought you liked banging married chicks. I thought you'd say something like "Banging married chicks behind your girlfriend's back > *"
> ...


you forgot..

wearing a weightbelt to dead lift 10 pounds>


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Andre The Giant > *
> [snapback]966936[/snapback]​










He is the man, too bad he is dead


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RhomZilla>Staff/Team


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Fudge Rounds>*

Cichlids>Piranhas


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Mustang > Camaro


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> stella > *
> [snapback]966973[/snapback]​


You beat me to it!

Stella >*


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

POONED! >*


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

SirOneEighty said:


> Cichlids>Piranhas
> [snapback]967191[/snapback]​










Truer words were never spoken *runs and hides*.

--Dan


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> Cichlids>Piranhas
> [snapback]967191[/snapback]​





Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Mustang > Camaro
> [snapback]967203[/snapback]​


ouch and ouch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Fido said:


> SirOneEighty said:
> 
> 
> > Cichlids>Piranhas
> ...


DannyBoy17>Fido









--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Lakers missing the playoffs after trading Shaq > *
> [snapback]966962[/snapback]​


YES


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

slutty girls>

not having a gf>


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Peace >*
> Relief workers >*
> Average Joes providing so that thier families have great lives >*
> 
> ...


this man got it right but a distant second

strippers>*


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Peace >*
> ...


Lol Aha! A hole in my answer. How about this, we can just pretend that "Joe" includes "Average Jills". They are still providing, just in a different fashion :laugh:

--Dan


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

stella>
teddy sheringham>


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

2 girls > 1 girl
3 girls > 2 girls
ect...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

alan said:


> stella>
> teddy sheringham>
> [snapback]967385[/snapback]​


haha teddy sheringham!

mike pollit> any other keeper
sheffield steelers> nottingham panthers
rotherham united> sheffiled wensday and sheffield united
Ricky hatten>

almost forgot
free bar>


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

dwarfcat>*


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

trans am>mustang
Ferrari GTO >*

gettin laid 3x a day>*
having a gf for two years that is a nympho and loves to go down>*

piranhas>*


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

if Mustang > Camaro, and Camaro = Firebird,

Mustant > Firebird


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...










Do it Dammit Do it.. Do like NIKES commercials and ''JUST DO IT!''



Liquid said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...














Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Mustang > Camaro
> [snapback]967203[/snapback]​











Camaro > Stang


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

west ham > doncaster fact


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

homemade iced tea with orange slices






























*> **


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

alan said:


> west ham > doncaster fact
> [snapback]967483[/snapback]​


good job im not a rovers fan then
come on you millers!!!! Yes we have been relegated but thats because we were unlucky...in every game we lost


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BAH!

mustang > camaro!!!!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

millers ?


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Drew said:


> homemade iced tea with orange slices
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Damn that sounds good. I only get homebrewed tea when I head back home. Im much too lazy to boil it myself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Everything > goin to the dentist

--Dan


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

alan said:


> millers ?
> [snapback]967535[/snapback]​


you havnt heard of the millers? Rotherham United


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

death metal >


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Blowin man goo in a girl you hardly know > *


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > millers ?
> ...


yeh..just surprised you admit it.

i see those cheatski wankers won


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Liverpool Beating Juventus >*

POKER >*


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

doctorvtec said:


> Blowin man goo in a* guy* you hardly know > *
> [snapback]967567[/snapback]​


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Drew said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Blowin man goo in a* guy* you hardly know > *
> ...


WTF LOL


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Drew said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Blowin man goo in a* guy* you hardly know > *
> ...












whatever melts your butter, Drew


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> Drewzilla: Drew always puts down stuff like "ninjas > *" or "ms natt > *". Basically in the computer world * = everything.... so he is saying whatever is greater than everything. So in this thread put down what you feel is > * ....
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


kekeke ^_^


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...


OH.. I was mocking him


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

good sh*t after a curry>


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

alan said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> > alan said:
> ...


yeh i fuckin hate chelsea, except lampard and cole. But they're an english club (well a couple of the players are english and they play in england anyway) And if an english club is playing in europe then i always want them to win, unless its arsenal theyre full of french people


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

my pokemon bedsheets >


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

I watched the Liverpol game, vs Juventus.

What was the big thing at the beginning? Was there some kind of accident last time they played? Im from Canada, fill me in.

--Dan


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I watched the Liverpol game, vs Juventus.
> 
> What was the big thing at the beginning? Was there some kind of accident last time they played? Im from Canada, fill me in.
> 
> ...


your from canada? go back then


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > piranhasrule said:
> ...


i dont mind the team its that arsewipe manager i fukin hate


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Kung fu >*

Recognize.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Im still here mate. So stop being tough, and answer the question.

--Dan


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

if you watched it you would know.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

alan said:


> your from canada? go back then
> [snapback]967660[/snapback]​


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im still here mate. So stop being tough, and answer the question.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967679[/snapback]​


last time they played against eachother was 20 years ago here in Belgium.
A wall collapsed ,all the the supporters wanted to run to the exits and people got killed (39)

greetz


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

love > *
life > *
hip hop > *
family > *


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Mustang > Camaro
> [snapback]967203[/snapback]​


I have to disagree


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > having a girlfriend for two years> *
> ...


WORD!!!


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Mary Jane>*


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> love > *
> life > *
> hip hop > *
> family > *
> [snapback]967820[/snapback]​


in that order, maybe you forgot about one????



HighOctane said:


> Mary Jane>*
> [snapback]967844[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im gonna quit smoking blazing drinking...i dont wanna be in that scene ne more...and thats not the order family before everything else


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hyphen > *


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i just realized that there are some false stastements here. you can't have more than one item equal > *. that's a conflicting statement :x


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

not really cuz its like saying wut means the most to u...and the things ppl are listing are wut mean the most to them if they are taking it seriously


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i just realized that there are some false stastements here. you can't have more than one item equal > *. that's a conflicting statement :x
> [snapback]967891[/snapback]​


Touche Goomba
Therefore I change my statement to *Alcohol* > *
Ima Universal Drinker, I dont discriminate :nod:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

if i ever go caught drinking by my parents...id be disowned


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Fido said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Fido I thought you liked banging married chicks. I thought you'd say something like "Banging married chicks behind your girlfriend's back > *"
> ...


1. I did no such thing. I was at work by 7am this morning. Sorry dear, access denied. Please try again.








2. You're doing WHAT exactly!?















3. Holding a loved one all night > *


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


Fido/Filo being pwned by KQ >*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

k fizzly>


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> not really cuz its like saying wut means the most to u...and the things ppl are listing are wut mean the most to them if they are taking it seriously
> [snapback]967901[/snapback]​


no. lets break it down:

if a > * then a is greater than everything.
if b > * then b is greater than everything.
if c > * then c is greater than everything.

a can't be >* if b > * and c > *

it doesn't work that way. that's like saying i like big boobs better than everything. but i also like butts better than everything. or better yet, 3 > 2, and then saying that 1 > 4. see? it doesn't work.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dr green > *


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

K Fizzly is the shizzly


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

zion i > *


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> if Mustang > Camaro, and Camaro = Firebird,
> 
> Mustant > Firebird
> 
> ...










blasphemy.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > not really cuz its like saying wut means the most to u...and the things ppl are listing are wut mean the most to them if they are taking it seriously
> ...


ur a dork!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > if Mustang > Camaro, and Camaro = Firebird,
> ...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...










na uh


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

just kiddin man


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> 1. I did no such thing. I was at work by 7am this morning. Sorry dear, access denied. Please try again.:rasp:
> 2. You're doing WHAT exactly!?
> 
> 
> ...


Fido getting owned to hell by his own woman > when he makes himself look foolish all on his own.

Getting head (from a GIRL Drew, there's a whole world of opportunity in the opposite sex if you just expand your horizons... horizons of gayness, ***) > *


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Fido got OWNED!!!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Free Porn>

No? Okay how about Women in very little clothing> There we go!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Sex > *


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

going to bed>

(which im gonna do right...........meow)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Rhoms>*


----------

